

Cray Website hacked - tiernano
http://www.cray.com/

======
tiernano
text of the site for those of you not wanting to click the link:

Submitted by 911 on Thu, 04/23/2015 - 08:59 Date: Thursday, April 23, 2015
Summary:

Hacked by #Jokr Haxor

Now you are mine....

3xp1r3 Cyber Army

